# Any CSUSA Group Buy in the Works?



## Silverado (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone Considering a CSUSA Group Buy in the near future?


----------



## Monty (Mar 4, 2013)

Silverado said:


> Anyone Considering a CSUSA Group Buy in the near future?


None that I'm aware of.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you thought about ordering in bulk from one of the vendors that support IAP.  I am not sure I can mention names or not so please excuse me if I am way out of line.  I just place an order with Exotics and because I ordered 25 pens I got the deepest mixable discount.  For example I got a Jr Gent RB in Gold Ti for 15.05.  I think CSUSA has them listed for $17.70.  Another good thing there is that you can mix Dayacom with PSI and Berea brands.  Gives you great variety.

I can't remember what my discount was the last time I purchased in a group buy but it might hold you over until a better offer comes by.  I usually save up my ordering until I can order many at once.  It really does help.

I also think it is important to support the vendors that pay to advertise on this free site we all enjoy.  I also order from Classic Nib, Indy Pen Dance, etc. etc.  All vendors on IAP have been great.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 4, 2013)

Ron, I agree with you about supporting the Vendors that support the IAP, but just for the record, CSUSA is one of them!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess I didn't realize that.  I knew they monitored our site because they have responded to me before on questions.  Well I guess anyone you buy the Jr Gents from you are pretty much supporting CSUSA anyway right?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of vendors sponsor the IAP - check out the list of Bash sponsors on the front page!


----------



## Culprit (Mar 5, 2013)

If someone organizes a CSUSA buy sometime soon, I'll place an order for kits and bushings.


----------



## michaelapotts (Mar 13, 2013)

I know I am a newbie, but that just means I need a bunch more kits!  Count me in if something gets going.


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 29, 2013)

I think that many people stocked up on CSUSA stuff during the big after-Christmas sale (and related group buys) and still have the bulk of those kits, since it's still pretty early in the craft/art show season.  It might be another month or so before someone arranges another group buy.

M advice is to either bite the bullet and run the group buy yourself or buy enough kits to keep you going for now and jump in the next group buy.


----------



## Chris Bar (Apr 29, 2013)

When and if, perhaps other items such as bushings, bits, pen refills etc. are included.


----------



## BSea (May 7, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> I guess I didn't realize that.  I knew they monitored our site because they have responded to me before on questions.  Well I guess anyone you buy the Jr Gents from you are pretty much supporting CSUSA anyway right?





maxwell_smart007 said:


> Lots of vendors sponsor the IAP - check out the list of Bash sponsors on the front page!


You can also click on the "links" link (does that make sense) on the top of the page right next to library.


----------

